# 50-car pileup in Fort Worth



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Around 75 to 100 vehicles were involved in a massive pileup crash Thursday morning on Interstate 35W in Fort Worth, including several 18-wheelers, officials said. At least five people have been confirmed dead. The total number of injuries remains unknown, Fort Worth police said.






https://www.khou.com/article/traffi...orth/287-b35e90ca-5b55-4254-8c32-ce6aeefd5800


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Around here in Tampa Saint Pete, that could never happen, because of the size of this metro. Yeah, any pileup up around here would be limited to around 25 vehicles, so it’s so much more better here.:vs_unimpressed: That’s part of what makes it livable here about.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow. Makes my case about Texas and snow and ice. 

I remember living in Dallas in the early 80’s when an ice and snow storm came through. I had just moved from Colorado. I stopped on the side of the road to watch car after care make a run up a steep banked overpass, get to the apex, spin and add to the pile of cars. Just laughed and drove the other way. 

Then again I have tons of stories about stupid Colorado drivers too. :vs_laugh:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

another twit video. This one with a semi climbing the pile up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359899583409709062


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

That's so awful and very sobering. We need to be ready to leave this life at any time. That's the ultimate prep.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Horrible. I read that it was over 100 vehicles and 6 dead. 

What I don’t get is the video of the two trucks plowing into the pileups. It seems clear with no fog and they are moving very fast. Even on ice they should have been going slower not to mention they could see the accidents for some distance. 

Horrible.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Horrible. I read that it was over 100 vehicles and 6 dead.
> 
> What I don't get is the video of the two trucks plowing into the pileups. It seems clear with no fog and they are moving very fast. Even on ice they should have been going slower not to mention they could see the accidents for some distance.
> 
> Horrible.


Those trucks were moving awful fast. It's our turn this weekend old friend. Could be fun come Monday morning.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I can't stand it when the trucks tailgate on the highway. They do that even when people are going above the speed limit. I know they're under pressure to deliver, but it's so dangerous.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In my area we didn't have one of those "monster pile-ups." But they did show car scenes from all over the nation on our local TV last night. Our Beltline gets packed, and most times people driving home in the afternoon get impatient. That's when our afternoon crashes happen. Most of us have learned. When the evening traffic picks up, it's time for the safe and sane to get off the highway!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Every time we have bad weather here, I do a little survey. Most of the vehicles that are in the ditch are either AWD or 4WD.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

People just drive way to fast for the conditions and I have almost been nailed by a semi more times then I care to remember. They should be even more careful because it isn't like they can stop on a dime and black ice they can't stop at all. I try to stay off the interstates when we get snow, which has been daily lately. Nice thing about being retired is I don't have to go anywhere. Some of the people in the accident were medical workers getting off shift, what a way to end your shift.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s Trumps fault.
This won’t happen under Biden...wait a minute...oops.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Those trucks were moving awful fast. It's our turn this weekend old friend. Could be fun come Monday morning.


It is indeed our turn Sunday and especially Monday. I hear that up in Houston it's going to be low teens. Down my way they are saying 15. My daughter is a SHSU and they will be in single digits and 3 to 5" of snow. Needless to say, she's saying home. And stay off the roads.

Been prepping the barn and house and vegetation.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> It is indeed our turn Sunday and especially Monday. I hear that up in Houston it's going to be low teens. Down my way they are saying 15. My daughter is a SHSU and they will be in single digits and 3 to 5" of snow. Needless to say, she's saying home. And stay off the roads.
> 
> Been prepping the barn and house and vegetation.


Well, it will only be a day or two here. Certainly nothing like they are getting north of here. I like Texas.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Well, it will only be a day or two here. Certainly nothing like they are getting north of here. I like Texas.:tango_face_wink:


You and me both brother.. you and me both. Hell, when it get's below 60 it's too cold!!


----------

